# THE DEAL HAS BEEN SEALED! IT'S OFFICIAL!



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I sealed the deal!






























So, it is official....hubby agreed...(well, gave in







)!!!!
We will have a new male fluff butt coming to live with us after the Thanksgiving holidays!






























I know some were dying to know....and some had already figured out...he will come from Charlotte (aka Teaco)...who was also Brinkley's first mommy (for those who didn't know that







). The pups are from her female Uhoh and her male Bucky. They are both gorgeous!!!














I haven't completely made up my mind which pup yet, but I am leaning towards the larger of the two since Brinkley is larger than standard and I have children.

As is stands right now, I hope to be able to get him over Thanksgiving break when we head to Oklahoma to visit my family. The best part (besides getting the pup)?! Are you ready?! Charlotte mentioned something about us coming to her house!!! (last time she met us) I told hubby that would be like HEAVEN! All of her beautiful fluffy butts running around. I may just move in!







She will have to run us off, I am sure!









Anyway, his name (right now, may change) is Rocky...as in "Rocky Top" to appease my Tennessee fan hubby. It is not my favorite, but it will grow on me, I'm sure. He will be 11 weeks on November 22. So by the time I pick him up, he will be just a few days shy of 12 weeks. (is that fate or WHAT?!)









Ok, I am gonna post some pictures.


I am going to start with the Grandma of the pups, the mom of Uhoh.
(below)
[attachment=997:attachment]

This is the mom, Uhoh.
(below)
[attachment=998:attachment]
[attachment=999:attachment]

This is the dad, Bucky...check out his coat and the black around his eyes!








(below)
[attachment=1000:attachment] 

*PUPS IN THE NEXT POST!*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here are pictures of the pups...

[attachment=1001:attachment]
[attachment=1002:attachment]
[attachment=1003:attachment]
[attachment=1004:attachment]

I am leaning towards the larger of the two, which in the bed will be the one on the right as you sit at the keyboard (at your right hand)...and the first (i think)







picture of the individual pups.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what beautiful pictures!!! Congratulations... it all sounds very, very exciting!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Aaaaawwwww







They are so adorable, you are so lucky







Enjoy your new baby....the time will pass quickly and you will have Rocky home in no time


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!! They are both so adorable. You are going to have such fun with the new baby.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Yay!!! I knew he was going to cave!







congrats! this is so exciting!!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

YAY!!! You did it!!! I am so happy for you. Congratulations, you are going to have a very sweet and happy holidays with you 2 boys.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Oh I am SOOO jealous!!







they are SO GORGEOUS and you will be such a hhappy fluffy family over the holidays!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Awww Congratulations!!!














I am so happy for you and so jealous! The time will fly by and you will have your new baby before you know it. Which ever you choose they are both gorgeous!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good for you! Will Brink get a chance to meet the new brother before he comes home?


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations on being a new mommy!!! Get me one too!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Congrats Mommie!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so happy for you that you are getting one of Charlotte's babies. I'm also jealous that you will get to go to her house. She is really a neat lady.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Congrats. What wonderful news. Enjoy your new baby


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Nov 8 2005, 07:06 PM
> *Good for you!  Will Brink get a chance to meet the new brother before he comes home?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118101*


[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately...no.
He also won't be going on the trip to Oklahoma with us to get the pup.








He is staying here with a dog sitter. (that is the plan right now)
If I pay for a hotel to take Brink while we are there (because he is not welcome at my grandmother's house) then I would not have enough money for the pup.








There is a possibility that we (and Brink) can stay with my sister...but she has three dogs and two cats and a FULL house already.











> _Originally posted by scottchelf_@Nov 8 2005, 07:11 PM
> *Congratulations on being a new mommy!!!  Get me one too!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118104*


[/QUOTE]

I have wondered how many extra I can smuggle away!







I would be LONG gone before she missed them!











> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Nov 8 2005, 07:18 PM
> *I'm so happy for you that you are getting one of Charlotte's babies.  I'm also jealous that you will get to go to her house.  She is really a neat lady.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118108*


[/QUOTE]

I can't wait to go and see all her babies...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Charlotte just sent me pictures of the grand-dog...ha ha...
This is Uhoh's dad, Bobo...


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Congratulations







What great pictures. The babies are just adorable!!!







What a great Thanksgiving you will have


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I new he would give in


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations on the new baby. Maybe I should have named my dog Rocky Top, Smokey, Vol or something UT related. Oh well, maybe the next one. I guess your husband is a better fan than me. Give us all of the details when you get him home. I can't wait to hear all about the two together.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Nov 8 2005, 08:40 PM
> *Congratulations on the new baby.  Maybe I should have named my dog Rocky Top, Smokey, Vol or something UT related.  Oh well, maybe the next one. I guess your husband is a better fan than me.  Give us all of the details when you get him home.  I can't wait to hear all about the two together.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Actually, with the season they are having, I am surprised he agreed to ANYTHING having to do with the vols!







If we get beat by Vandy...we won't be able to show our faces at his family's house for Christmas. It will be torture! They are all huge Vandy fans except my hubby and our nephew-in-law.







Vandy could very well kick our tails after seeing how they played Florida last week.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 8 2005, 07:48 PM
> *Charlotte just sent me pictures of the grand-dog...ha ha...
> This is Uhoh's dad, Bobo...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118119*


[/QUOTE]

All of her dogs look sooo content. They really must have a good life,


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mmo+Nov 8 2005, 09:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of her dogs look sooo content. They really must have a good life,








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118141
[/B][/QUOTE]


That is what I say!!!
You should see what she calls her "dog house" where she keeps the males...







It has a/c, tile flooring, radio, paneled walls, a grooming area, and I think I saw an exercise bike!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Congrats on the pup!! You must be soooooo excited!!

I have to say this though -- GO VANDY (refering to one of your posts)!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

WOOO HOOO!!! I'm so excited for you Traci!! Those are all just the most precious pics





















I'm so jealous that you get to go to Charlotte's house!! I would love to just get to spend 10 minutes with all those babies














Congrats on your new boy


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Nov 8 2005, 09:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


That is what I say!!!
You should see what she calls her "dog house" where she keeps the males...







It has a/c, tile flooring, radio, paneled walls, a grooming area, and I think I saw an exercise bike!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118142
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, that`s great! So you are getting a pre-spoiled baby, lucky you and lucky him!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

super congrats! how festive of a holiday will YOU be having?!?!?!? how jealous are WE?????? 

i agree, i think you should sneak one out for me, too. just point away from the house and yell, "look! a deer!" and grab a pup and RUN LIKE HECK! 

(just kidding charlotte, i only save that trick for people that dont have proof that i came up with this idea.... really!)















congrats on baby rocky! love the name!! (though i'm partial to naming a boy "buzz" for my georgia tech love, lol. NO UGA FOR ME!!! hehehehe!)

ann marie and the "Uga is too weezy. And she cant wear ribbons in her hair!" buttercup


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

YIPPEEE for you I cant wait for updates and more pics


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Congratulations! So very exciting!!!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm so happy for you Traci, they are adorable. You are going to have so much fun with two Maltese babies to love.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mmo+Nov 8 2005, 09:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that`s great! So you are getting a pre-spoiled baby, lucky you and lucky him!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118149
[/B][/QUOTE]


I guess I should clarify...the pups aren't out there, but the adult males are to keep them away from the females I guess. The pups are being lovingly spoiled in the house.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I will say congratulations, but through clenched teeth... -_- . You must know that I have pupenvitis (puppy envy itis)  . I would also LOVE another furbaby to have in my home, but hubby is adamant that we cannot handle any more at this time. I keep telling him it is better than another human baby, isn't it? To that I get NO response







. Now, if one should pop up on my door step (hint, hint), he couldn't say no, right?

<span style="font-family:Impact">*Congratulations!!!* </span>

Oh Yeah! Go Vols! Even if they are having an OFF year!LOL! At least Randy Sanders is no longer calling those offensive plays!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

congrats, you must be so excited.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Congrats!!! I am sooo happy and excited for you. (And jealous.) I would love to get to take Tucker and spend some time at Charlotte's house as well. That would be soooo fun and like heaven on earth!! BTW, all those pics are great...all the pups and parents/grandparents are beautiful!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

OH Traci I am so excited for you. You guys are going to have such fun. 

UhOh is such a gorgeous mom...and those pups are breathtaking.

Congratulations...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congradulations! I know you are soooooo excited.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations, I bet you are so very excited, I know I would be and the pictures are lovely, I do especially love the bed the puppies are sleeping in, so cute


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Congratulations!







I'm so happy for you! (and jealous). It would be hard to choose. I'm so glad I didn't have to choose with Abbey, someone else got 1st pick out of a litter of 2 so she was left for me! Fate!!








You'll have to tell us all about the fun things Brinkley and the new pup do together!


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Congratulations! What made you decide to get another one?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations! Oh, what fun it would be to go to Charlotte's house!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! What awesome news!! How much fun--I wish my hubby would "cave-in" but..........Both of those babies are adorable--I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

That is just awesome news. Two little boys to play with those two darling little children...they must be beside themselves. Did they help Dad decide.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Nov 9 2005, 11:36 AM
> *That is just awesome news.  Two little boys to play with those two darling little children...they must be beside themselves.  Did they help Dad decide.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118308*


[/QUOTE]


The kids don't even know yet!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Nov 9 2005, 12:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The kids don't even know yet!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118318
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh, that is cool! What a great suprise. THey will probably start wondering why mommy is dancing around. LOL!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> I'm so happy for you that you are getting one of Charlotte's babies. I'm also jealous that you will get to go to her house. She is really a neat lady.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118108
> [


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh that is great news your house will never be the same again! i love i mean love my 2 boys


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, he is soo cute!!!





















Congrats!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Nov 9 2005, 12:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The kids don't even know yet!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118318
[/B][/QUOTE]
!!!! well if the KIDS dont know yet....then certainly there are some of us who equally "DON'T KNOW" that WE'RE going to be getting second puppies delivered via traci, then, right????? 

yippeeee!!! 

ann marie and the "what?!? traci is getting ALL OF US little brothers and sisters?!?!?!? thanks for ruining the surprise!" buttercup


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup+Nov 9 2005, 02:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
!!!! well if the KIDS dont know yet....then certainly there are some of us who equally "DON'T KNOW" that WE'RE going to be getting second puppies delivered via traci, then, right????? 

yippeeee!!! 

ann marie and the "what?!? traci is getting ALL OF US little brothers and sisters?!?!?!? thanks for ruining the surprise!" buttercup
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118373
[/B][/QUOTE]






























You are the BEST!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > > You are the BEST!!!
> > > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118375
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

SHUT UP! Your hubby agreed! OH MY GOSH! I am sooo happy for you. I wish I could babysit the Brinkster while I'm away.







The Brinkster and Rockster. Hmmm doesn't sound too bad. HEHE They look SO SO SO SO SO SO SO Cute! Remember, you have to distract both the breeder AND hubby in order to snag both furbabies! TEEHEE








CONGRADULATIONS, TRACI!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

They are both gorgeous, it is a win win situation with who ever you choose!
CONGRATULATIONS! You must be very excited, the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 8 2005, 03:49 PM
> *Here are pictures of the pups...
> 
> [attachment=1001:attachment]
> ...


[/QUOTE]














Oh I would love to have another one ..these little guys are tooo cute


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> > > > You are the BEST!!!
> > > > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118375
> > >
> > >
> > ...


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats!!!










































Very exciting!! And I know how much you've been wanting a 2nd! And boy, those two are just precious!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here are some more pictures that Charlotte sent...I wanted some of him/them standing up....
















Check out those TOOSHIES!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, they are really cuddly looking puppies..... especially cute!!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OH NOOOO, i am GREEN right now. I wish i could have one of those cuties!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

now i hope u can figure out how to add a girl into the bunch too....congrats!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh, BTW, I almost forgot...









His name is not going to be Rocky...








That name was not agreeing with me.







I kept thinking of Sylvester Stallone and boxing gloves...and I am not a huge fan of that movie...although husband is.









Anyway, we have decided on "Neyland." (pronounced "Nee-lund" or "Nee-lun")















Tennessee fans will know it immedietely, but it is the name of the stadium where the UT Vols play.

Hubby and I both like the name better. It is original, but yet still gives hubby some ownership.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

ohhh, the puppies are tooo cute!! Maybe you should name him "Vandy" ... Just kidding!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I never dreamed I would be able to place another one of my boys in Traci's arms but everybody it is about to happen again. Umm I think Traci is getting addicted to Maltese what do you all think?







These little fluffs are like potato chips can't settle with one . I can't wait to have them out to meet all my family it is going to be so interesting to watch Traci look at all the kidz. I will snap up some good pictures to share with everybody. She will want to come back just wait and see!







I am excited to know one of my boys again will be so spoiled rotten







and most of all get to see pictures of him grow and mature.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Nov 10 2005, 05:48 AM
> *I never dreamed I would be able to place another one of my boys in Traci's arms but everybody it is about to happen again. Umm I think Traci is getting addicted to Maltese what do you all think?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
May I please come live at your house...PLEASE!!!! :lol:


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom+Nov 10 2005, 08:51 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I please come live at your house...PLEASE!!!! :lol:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118583
[/B][/QUOTE]
You sure can my fluffs are always very happy to see anybody that comes to visit us







sometimes think it anoys the company at times cause they are all over them sniffing them oh well anybody comes to my house just knows I am the lady that loves her dogs and have to deal with my fluff family


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teaco+Nov 10 2005, 03:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
You sure can my fluffs are always very happy to see anybody that comes to visit us







sometimes think it anoys the company at times cause they are all over them sniffing them oh well anybody comes to my house just knows I am the lady that loves her dogs and have to deal with my fluff family
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118730
[/B][/QUOTE]
I wouldn't be annoyed at all...they can sniff me all they want...or sit on me or climb all over me or cuddle or whatever. I would LOVE it. I would be in Heaven for sure. Of course, I'll have to bring Tucker too!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom+Nov 10 2005, 04:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be annoyed at all...they can sniff me all they want...or sit on me or climb all over me or cuddle or whatever. I would LOVE it. I would be in Heaven for sure. Of course, I'll have to bring Tucker too!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118740
OH that would be great they would be sniffing much more if there was a new fluff in there home
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh CONGRATS WOOO HOOO i am so happy for you. THats great, makes me want another.....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Traci, this is wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Awww Traci,Im soo excited for you




























I cant wait to see pics of The Brinkster & his new little brother,and the stories to come...YEAH!!!!!!
I told you it was fate!!!!!!!YOOHOOO ......doing the happy dance


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

makes me want to add another maltese to my family~


----------

